# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Khu vực Dành riêng cho quảng cáo >  Đảm bảo an toàn cho môi trường ao nuôi tôm

## seo012013

Sự thành bại nuôi tôm nước lợ phụ thuộc rất lớn vào giám sát, quản lý môi trường ao nuôi tôm, đặc biệt thời gian ban đêm. Bài viết này giới thiệu…



Nhiệt độ

Ban đêm thường nhiệt độ nước ao thấp hơn ban ngày.

Do nhiệt được giải phóng chậm từ bề mặt nước ao tạo phân tầng nhiệt độ cản trở sự hòa trộn ôxy trong nước.

Nhiệt độ thấp làm H2S độc hơn với tôm.

Khi nhiệt độ giảm, tôm yếu có xu thế chuyển vào vùng bùn, tiếp xúc với khí độc và vi khuẩn gây bệnh.

Tôm phản ứng với nhiệt độ thấp sẽ hoạt động ít hơn.

Khi nhiệt độ giảm 1oC trao đổi chất của tôm sẽ giảm khoảng 10%.

Để giảm thiểu ảnh hưởng của thay đổi nhiệt độ, người nuôi phải chạy sục khí để ngăn sự phân tầng nhiệt trong ao và giữ đáy ao sạch có ít chất hữu cơ bằng chế độ cho ăn hợp lý. Tag: may thoi khi

Tránh cho tôm ăn ban đêm vì tôm sử dụng thức ăn không tốt khi nhiệt độ thấp.

pH

pH trong ao thay đổi do 2 nguồn: ion trong nước và hoạt động của thực vật phù du (TVPD).

Ban đêm hoạt động của TVPD thấp làm giảm pH.

Tôm sẽ sớm lột xác khi pH đạt 8,3 hoặc thấp hơn.

pH thấp làm tăng tính độc của H2S.

Nếu giữa ban ngày và ban đêm pH chênh nhau 1,0 sẽ tăng stress lên tôm, làm tôm yếu.

Để ổn định pH trong ao nuôi, Alkalinity cần đạt từ 100 ppm.

Người nuôi cần thường xuyên kiểm tra Alkalinity, ít nhất cứ 3 – 4 ngày 1 lần.

Để nâng Alkalinity, ban đêm khi tôm không lột xác nên bổ sung vôi.

Ô-xy hòa tan

Ban đêm hoạt động quang hợp ngừng, thiếu ô-xy dễ xảy ra.

Sục khí để duy trì ô-xy là cần thiết, không được dừng sục khí dù chỉ 1 phút.

Hàm lượng ô-xy hòa tan trong ao tối ưu là 4 ppm lúc 4 giờ sáng và đo cách đáy 30 cm, cách bờ 3 m.

Thiếu ô-xy làm H2S độc hơn, các khí độc khác được giải phóng, vi khuẩn gây bệnh phát triển, tôm sau lột xác chết, giảm hiệu quả sử dụng thức ăn. Tag: may quat nuoc

Thường trong ao ô-xy tạo từ 2 nguồn: sục khí và quang hợp.

Ô-xy sẽ cao vào ban ngày và giảm dần vào ban đêm và thấp nhất vào nửa đêm.

Ô-xy sẽ thấp đến sau khi mặt trời mọc khoảng 1 giờ khi hoạt động quang hợp của TVPD trở lại.

Khi ôxy ban đêm giảm, tôm sẽ giảm hoạt động, phần lớn tôm sẽ nằm đáy và những tôm cần oxy cao hơn thường cố gắng bò dọc bờ ao.

Khi ô-xy đủ ban đêm phần lớn tôm sẽ bơi khắp trong ao.

Cần kiểm tra ô-xy lúc 4 giờ sáng và sẵn sàng bổ sung ô-xy khi cần thiết.

Người nuôi cần thường xuyên kiểm tra và duy trì ô-xy hòa tan tối ưu trong ao.

Người nuôi có thể khái tính cứ 400 kg tôm trong ao nuôi cần 1 sức ngựa sục khí.

Khối lượng tôm trong ao có thể tính dựa trên mật độ thả, tỷ lệ sống, trọng lượng tôm và % thức ăn tiêu tốn mỗi ngày.

H2S

H2S chỉ ở nồng độ 0,02ppm là độc với tôm và nhiều động vật thủy sinh khác.

Đấy cũng là nồng độ thấp nhất mà người nuôi đã ngửi thấy mùi H2S.

Trong khí đó NH3, NO2 chỉ gây độc khi ở nồng độ cao hơn 100 và 1000 lần.

H2S hiện diện khi có vật chất hữu cơ và nước ao thiếu ô-xy.

H2S gây thiệt hại cho người nuôi cá, nuôi tôm nhiều hơn các tác nhân khác gây ra.

H2S gây độc khi nhiệt độ thấp, pH thấp và ô-xy thấp.

Do vậy ban đêm H2S tăng cao gây độc cho tôm. Tag: may suc khi

Ảnh hưởng nhẹ của H2S làm tôm yếu, dễ nhiễm bệnh, khi H2S ảnh hưởng nặng dẫn đến tôm chết đột ngột.

Khi có các điều kiện bất lợi khác như mưa nhiều, gió mạnh, thiếu sục khí, khi lột xác và sinh vật phù du tàn thì sáng hôm sau người nuôi sẽ thấy tỷ lệ tôm chết cao.

Để đối phó với khí độc, cần duy trì pH ổn định, khoảng 7,8 – 8,1.

Không được cao hơn vì tôm sẽ bị độc do NH3.

Cần luôn luôn duy trì ô-xy tối ưu, xử lý bùn đáy tốt.

Một số người nuôi dùng vi sinh kiểm soát H2S.

Ao với H2S cao làm tôm hoạt động yếu, ban đêm quan trắc ao nuôi rất quan trọng.

Thực vật phù du

Ban đêm không quang hợp, pH sẽ giảm, tôm giảm hấp thụ khoáng chất so với ban ngày.

Khi lột xác tôm hấp thu nhiều khoáng chất.

Khi khoáng chất trong ao thấp, TVPD không đủ khoáng chất cho hoạt động, tôm sẽ chết vào sáng hôm sau và khi kiểm tra pH sẽ thấy pH thấp hơn hôm trước 0,3 – 0,5.

Khi đó có thể dự đoán trong vòng 2 ngày tới sẽ xảy ra tàn lụi TVPD.

Trong trường hợp cần bổ sung khoáng chất cho tôm, bổ sung vào ban đêm.

Bổ sung khoáng chất cho TVPD nên bổ sung vào buổi sáng.

TVPD tàn là thảm họa.

Khi TVPD tàn.

pH và oxy hòa tan sẽ giảm đột ngột, chất hữu cơ trong ao sẽ tăng, các vi sinh vật gây bệnh sẽ bùng phát, khối lượng lớn khí độc sẽ giải phóng.

Các thay đổi sẽ gây hại đến tôm nuôi.

Để ngăn ngừa sự tàn của TVPD, cần duy trì tỷ lệ khoáng hợp lý trong ao.

Cần kiểm tra thường xuyên các chất khoáng Canxi, Magie, Phosphat.

Kiểm soát và bổ sung khoáng chất sẽ giúp duy trì ổn định TVPD.

Các vi sinh vật có lợi chuyển hóa vật chất hữu cơ thành các chất vô cơ cung cấp đủ khoáng và dinh dưỡng ổn định TVPD.

Hành động nhanh, kịp thời khi có dấu hiệu tàn của TVPD là rất quan trọng, đặc biệt sau các trận mưa lớn.

Hoạt động của tôm

Lột xác của tôm có liên quan đến pH, nếu pH cao hơn 8,3 tôm sẽ chờ khi pH giảm thấp hơn mới lột xác.

pH thích hợp cho tôm lột xác là 7 – 8.

Khi lột xác, tôm yêu cầu ô-xy gần gấp đôi, sau lột xác khoảng 3 – 4 giờ vỏ tôm mới cứng.

Nếu tôm không hoàn tất việc cứng vỏ sau lột xác, vỏ mềm, tôm sẽ chết rất nhanh.

Khi lột xác tôm cần khoáng chất cho hình thành vỏ.

Người nuôi cần chú ý đên Alkalinity và khoáng chất trong ao nuôi.

Hiện tượng hơi giảm ăn vào bữa ăn chiều là dấu hiệu tôm chuẩn bị lột xác.

Chúng ta có thể ước tính khoảng thời gian giữa 2 lần lột xác của tôm dựa vào đo chiều dài (cm) của tôm từ telson đến rostrum.

Chiều dài tính bằng cm của tôm là số ngày giữa 2 lần lột xác.

Ví dụ, chiều dài tôm là 7 cm tức tôm sẽ lột xác trong 7 – 8 ngày tới.

Người nuôi nên ghi lại ngày tôm lột xác và tính ngày lột xác tiếp theo.

Người nuôi cũng nên phát hiện việc giảm ăn của tôm, tăng cường sục khí ban đêm khi tôm lột xác và đảm bảo không có H2S trong ao bằng việc dùng chế phẩm vi sinh khử H2S, bổ sung khoáng chất khi tôm lột xác khi mật độ tôm cao, độ muối nước ao thấp.

Alkalinity cần duy trì ở 120ppm.

Buổi sáng sau đêm lột xác, nên quan sát tôm và kiểm tra chất lượng nước ao.

Nếu thấy có tôm còn mềm vỏ hoặc tôm chết, hoặc Alkalinity giảm đột ngột hơn 20ppm hoặc pH giảm 0,3 – 0,5 so với ngày trước đó, người nuôi cần bổ sung khoáng chất ngay lập tức.

Quản lý ao nuôi ban đêm

Cần có cán bộ kỹ thuật có kinh nghiệm, có trách nhiệm, tin tưởng trực ao nuôi tôm hàng đêm.

Người trực phải kiểm tra hoạt động của tôm, hoạt động của sục khí, đo ô-xy hòa tan, đặc biệt khi TVPD giảm, khi tôm lột xác, khi có mưa to và khi thay nước mới.

Đo pH lúc 9 giờ tối cũng rất cần thiết.

Khoảng thời gian từ nửa đêm đến sáng là rất quan trọng, các vấn đề với tôm nuôi thường bắt đầu xuất hiện ở khoảng thời gian này, khi đó thấy các tôm yếu sẽ nổi mặt ao vì tác động của các stress.

Nguồn: 2lua.vn/article/quan-ly-moi-truong-ao-nuoi-tom-nhung-dieu-can-biet-38850.html

----------

